# Look who were on the tunnel!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Look who was on the tunnel with us this morning!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Who?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> Who?


Real Madrid,they are playing Spurs on Weds night,well thats what Ronaldo told me!>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cor, all those multi millionaires travel by bus then do they?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Cor, all those multi millionaires travel by bus then do they?


Nar not really,it was empty.I spoke to the driver and he drives all the way from
Madrid so he can take the team to training and the game.The team fly there and
home!lol :smile2:
What a waste of diesel!:serious:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Get away, they fly do they. Well I never. What next.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Cor, all those multi millionaires travel by bus then do they?


Kit men, boot cleaners and other support staff on the bus, the millionaires arrive by chartered jet, players only use the bus to get to match from the hotel. :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a waste, why can´t they hire a coach wherever they are playing?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Kit men, boot cleaners and other support staff on the bus, the millionaires arrive by chartered jet, players only use the bus to get to match from the hotel. :surprise:


Kit men eh? Nifty idea, easy to store I expect.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> What a waste, why can´t they hire a coach wherever they are playing?


Yes it would be cheaper to hire one and have it sign written if they want there
sponsors names all over it!:serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Kit men, boot cleaners and other support staff on the bus, the millionaires arrive by chartered jet, players *only use the bus to get to match from the hotel. *:surprise:


What is wrong with helicopters then?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ban Footy. Nasty game spitting, kicking and gouging. Can't have this in todays pc society, the kids might get offended or turn into thugs.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I always find it very strange that after playing rugby for many years and watching it for even more, that soccer players go down writhing in agony at the slightest of touches whereas rugby players in effect beat seven shades of whatnot out of each other and still (mostly) stand to fight another day!

But then what do I know about football....












...I support Newcastle United.:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I always find it very strange that after playing rugby for many years and watching it for even more, that soccer players go down writhing in agony at the slightest of touches whereas rugby players in effect beat seven shades of whatnot out of each other and still (mostly) stand to fight another day!
> 
> But then what do I know about football....
> 
> ...


Possibly because footy players are smarter and have self preservation to the fore and therefore don't suffer the brain damage bit hits cause you rugger guys.

Your support for Newcastle unfortunately means the damage is extensive and there is no hope of recovery for you Graham. :grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:

Swing Low.

Terry


----------

